# In Loving Memory



## wasabi (Oct 24, 2006)

Paul Helms 11/20/1930-10/23/2006


----------



## middie (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh wasabi that's beatiful ! I'm sure it'll really touch Marge when she see's it.


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 24, 2006)

Dove, I am so sorry.  You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 24, 2006)

Deepest sympathy is sent to you and your family.  Love and prayers from me and Buck.

Katie


----------



## pdswife (Oct 24, 2006)

Love to you all.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 24, 2006)

That's nice wasabi.  You know we are here for you Marge!  I know your boys will take really good care of you too right now.  Keep them close through these first days along with your sisters.


----------



## corazon (Oct 24, 2006)

My condolences Marge!  We are all thinking of you.


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 24, 2006)

wasabi your "In Loving Memory" is beautiful and I am sure Marge will appreciate it when she sees it.

That was a beautiful thing to print out.


----------



## Michelemarie (Oct 24, 2006)

Wasabi, that is very touching and thoughtful. Dove, I am so sorry, my thoughts and prayers surround you and your family.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 24, 2006)

What a beautiful way to say goodbye, wasabi!!


----------



## sattie (Oct 24, 2006)

That is sweet Wasabi, it is heart touching.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Oct 24, 2006)

Wasabi, how very thoughtful. It helps so much to have such nice people who care. God Bless Marge and her family.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 24, 2006)

I just would like to give my respects. Marge thank you for telling us about the man you love. Youre a very special person to me. And for you to fall in love, Paul must have been just as special. 
I want you to know that Im praying to Jesus, to comfort your heart and give you strength. Always remember that we love you even though we are all far apart, yet our hearts are close.


----------



## Trip (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm so sorry Marge, I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now. All the condolences in the world can't fix it... but know I hurt for you and with you, and you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 27, 2006)

Marge you are so important to us all, Hugs and Love and Prayers Barbara and James. 
Thank You Wasabi for the beautiful post. 
 
Bless You Both !


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 28, 2006)

Wasabi, that is just beautiful.  I only met Paul once, but I could tell that he was a wonderful man and a very important part of Marge's life.


----------



## Dove (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank you my dear friend. This is so special..my sis had me print that for her to take back to her family.Things are falling into place now. The VFW is doing the Honors, The fleet Reserve Association will be there and the Marine Corps insist on taking care of "one of our own" ( for you who don't know Paul served 21 years in the Navy and 8 of those years was with the Marine Corps as their Corpsman/Medic in the Korean War and the Vietnam War ) The Corps will do Taps--that is where I am going to loose it--and do the volleys. ( The firing of the rifles) marge


----------



## wasabi (Oct 29, 2006)

My dear Marge. Please remember that there will be many, many DC arms holding you. Although we cannot be there in person, we will be there in spirit. We love you very much.

With Warm Aloha, Linda


----------



## sarah (Oct 29, 2006)

i just read this thread,i didnt know before.Its a devastating news and i want u to know marge that i'm so so sorry.May God give u enough strength to counter this tragedy.You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 31, 2006)

At 1:00 today Pacific Time say a little prayer for Marge.  

I wish I could read this there - I'll write it here:

Death is nothing at all; 
I have only slipped away into the next room.  
I am I, and you are you.  
Whatever we were to each other that we still are.  
Call me by my old familiar name; 
speak to me in the same easy way you always used.  
Put no deference into your tone; wear no forced air 
     of solemnity or sorrow.  
Laugh as we always laughed at the little 
     jokes we enjoyed together.  

Play...smile...think of me.  
Life means all that it ever meant.  
It is the same as it always was; 
there is absolutely unbroken continuity.  

I am waiting for you, for an interval, 
somewhere very near, 
just around the corner
............and all is well...all is well


----------



## RMS (Oct 31, 2006)

Kitchenelf that is a lovely poem.
And the pictures are beautiful.
Marge again, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## wasabi (Nov 5, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> This is the collage Marge, et al, made for Paul's service.  The picture in the middle is one I took of them in Napa Valley when they said they would "pretend" to like each other!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Nov 5, 2006)

How very nice.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 5, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL!!!
I'm thinking of you Marge!! God bless you sweet lady!!


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 6, 2006)

What a great job, it is beautiful.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 6, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> _The picture in the middle is one I took of them in Napa Valley when they said they would "pretend" to like each other!_


 
_Honestly speaking, they are not doing a very good job "pretending to pretend".... they look very much like they *TRULY* adore each other!! _
_What a perfect couple, RIP Paul, and god bless, Marge!!_


----------



## Dove (Nov 7, 2006)

You are so right...I never understood it when people would say " you have to work at it to keep a good marriage" 

As long as you are honest with each other, work at not fighting..Paul thought that was a waste of time..as the saying goes..Make love, not war. He saw enough of that so he wanted a peaceful home life.
Marge


----------



## IcyMist (Nov 9, 2006)

Marge even though I rarely come to DC any more, for some reason something drew me here today.  I was deeply sorry to see that Paul has crossed and you, Paul and your family have my prayers.  I remember chatting with you and Paul a couple of times in the past about the Navy and I know how taps always affected me.  I remember more than once standing at attention with a lump in my throat.  Now is the time to start remembering all the good times that you and he had.  All the fun and laughter, and let the healing start.  He will be there for you when it is your time and then you two will be together for all eternity.  God bless you.  

Sharon


----------



## Dove (Nov 13, 2006)

I (we) belomg to Military.com and can post to their discussion board. (Navy and Marine Corps) This is one of several that came in today. I thought it was special.


 Posted Mon 13 November 2006 09:21 
a great man passes on to aid the marines guarding the gates above... Thankyou chief for your serivce... May God Speed


----------



## wasabi (Nov 13, 2006)

Very special, Marge. Thank you Paul for guarding the Pearly Gates. If I am lucky and good enough to enter, I will salute you.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 13, 2006)

Dove said:
			
		

> I (we) belomg to Military.com and can post to their discussion board. (Navy and Marine Corps) This is one of several that came in today. I thought it was special.
> 
> 
> Posted Mon 13 November 2006 09:21
> a great man passes on to aid the marines guarding the gates above... Thankyou chief for your serivce... May God Speed


How beautiful Marge, It is so obvious how much Paul was loved and admired, not only by you and your boys but by all those who were lucky enough to meet him.
hugs,
kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 13, 2006)

That's so sweet Marge!  He did impact all he met.


----------



## Lynan (Nov 14, 2006)

From Kahlil Gibran...The Prophet:

Then Almitra spoke, saying, "We would ask now of Death." 
And he said: 
You would know the secret of death. 
But how shall you find it unless you seek it in the heart of life? 
The owl whose night-bound eyes are blind unto the day cannot unveil the mystery of light. 
If you would indeed behold the spirit of death, open your heart wide unto the body of life. 
For life and death are one, even as the river and the sea are one. 
In the depth of your hopes and desires lies your silent knowledge of the beyond; 
And like seeds dreaming beneath the snow your heart dreams of spring. 
Trust the dreams, for in them is hidden the gate to eternity. 
Your fear of death is but the trembling of the shepherd when he stands before the king whose hand is to be laid upon him in honour. 
Is the shepherd not joyful beneath his trembling, that he shall wear the mark of the king? 
Yet is he not more mindful of his trembling? 
For what is it to die but to stand naked in the wind and to melt into the sun? 
And what is to cease breathing, but to free the breath from its restless tides, that it may rise and expand and seek God unencumbered? 
Only when you drink from the river of silence shall you indeed sing. 
And when you have reached the mountain top, then you shall begin to climb. 
And when the earth shall claim your limbs, then shall you truly dance. 

' Gibran'

I read and read this passage from the book at least 35 years ago and came to really understand. It has helped me and I hope it can ease your pain a little more also Marge. I have it memorised!!

Peace to you xx


----------



## Dove (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you Lynn.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 20, 2006)

Marge asked me to post this


----------



## Dove (Nov 21, 2006)

My sister sent this to me. She said this was Paul....


----------



## kadesma (Nov 21, 2006)

_Amen Marge, Amen._

_kadesma_


----------



## Dove (Nov 22, 2006)

This thread will be gone after tomorrow. I requested that it stay through our Anniversary.

I want to thank all of you for your love and support through this difficult time.
You are the greatest group of people I have ever known,
Marge


----------



## kadesma (Nov 22, 2006)

_While this thread may give way to time. Our love and respect for you will never leave, but grow bigger each day.You are one very special lady._

_kadesma_


----------



## amber (Nov 22, 2006)

Ditto what Kadesma has said.  We all love and respect you, and that will never change.  As tough as this may be, I would still like to wish you and Paul a happy anniversary.  My departed parents' anniversary falls on November 24, so I do indeed feel for you tomorrow. We always celebrated it on Thanksgiving when the family got together, and I suspect you will as well.  May your heart be warmed by your family and friends dear Dove.


----------



## Alix (Nov 23, 2006)

Marge, I am thinking of you today. I hope you can spend this day with your family remembering your wonderful husband and your wedding day. I know this anniversary will be bittersweet. Lots of love to you.


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 23, 2006)

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers today Marge. Hugs coming your way.


----------



## Dove (Nov 24, 2006)

Love to all of you.

We all joined in for a wonderful dinner at our son John's home. While we had some alone time before the other side of the family arrived I read the Final Inspection with a tear in my eye, my voice and a hole in my heart. when I finished there wasn't a dry eye in the room.
Love to you Paul, yours forever,
Marge


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 24, 2006)

Marge - I thought about you yesterday.  You and Paul were definitely in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Dove (Nov 24, 2006)

I need to add that when I am feeling down I come here and be with my friends..it really helps.
Marge


----------



## cara (Nov 25, 2006)

Dove, that's what friends are for 
I'm glad you had your family around you on this hard day.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 25, 2006)

Marge,

I was thinking of you on Thanksgiving also and praying that you were having a wonderful day of thanksgiving and remembrance with your family.  You are right, it is nice to have our DC family to come to when we need someone to talk to or share with.

 Barbara


----------



## Dove (Nov 25, 2006)

Today hasn't been a very good day. I don't know why..maybe it's because I miss him so much.

I'm so glad I have all of you.
Marge


----------



## wasabi (Nov 26, 2006)

Dearest Marge, we are always here for you and remember...........


----------



## Dove (Nov 26, 2006)

Those little guys are so cute...I've played around with the idea of another dog but Dove feels his absence so I don't want to add to her sorrow. She slept on the couch with him for the past 8 years. (due to back surgery Paul hasn't been able to sleep in bed for about 15 years)


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 26, 2006)

I wish I had the words to say to make this easier but I don't think they exist. I continue to pray for you and your family and wish I could give you a big hug. Love ya, Dove.


----------



## Dove (Nov 26, 2006)

There arn't any words..I just appreciate all of you for helping me get through this.


----------

